# Which Company Pays Most For Accountants



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

I might soon relocate to Australia but am in fear of not getting an accountant Job well paying like the one I currently have here in my country. If there is any one out there who can help me identify a company that is best paying for accountants speak out.Thanks


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

mahajja said:


> I might soon relocate to Australia but am in fear of not getting an accountant Job well paying like the one I currently have here in my country. If there is any one out there who can help me identify a company that is best paying for accountants speak out.Thanks


This thread will help answer your question:
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2062009

Other reference links:
Accounting Career Information for Migrants | Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria
Accountant (General) - 221111

Good luck


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

robboat, Thanks alot for your attention.I will definitely look at that.


----------



## Rajji (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi,

I am a Chartered Accountant from India and planning to move to Australia in April 2014. Will the CA degree from India suffice for getting a job in Australia, as I will be able to pursue Capstone module only from August onwards.

Seniors please advice me as to the tax course that will help me get a job.

Regards,


----------

